# Rodriguez Cigars



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was in Key West last week and stumbled upon Rodriguez Cigars. They make a wonderful maduro corona cigar. Has anyone else tried Rodriguez Cigars?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, very nice cigars. G-ROD on the forum is a rep.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Yes, very nice cigars. G-ROD on the forum is a rep.


Rodrigo*

G-ROD is George Rodriguez the owner of Rodrigo cigars.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

These actually showed up at my local shop last time I was there. I'll pick a few up next time I'm there with some extra cash.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have only seen pics on here. Wish I could find them locally. They look really nice.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BMack said:


> Rodrigo*
> 
> G-ROD is George Rodriguez the owner of Rodrigo cigars.


I need to stop browsing after midnight :frusty:

Thanks BMack!


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Contact G Rod via PM & he'll hook you up!

Excellent smokes!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> These actually showed up at my local shop last time I was there. I'll pick a few up next time I'm there with some extra cash.


Paul and mark at joyals were very impressed by Rodrigo.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Dread said:


> Paul and mark at joyals were very impressed by Rodrigo.


They must have also been impressed with the 262s, because they've got the Rodrigo & the 262 very prominently displayed; right up top front & center. They actually obscured my view of the 7th reservas.

I have a feeling they both should do well there.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Great Cigars.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> Have only seen pics on here. Wish I could find them locally. They look really nice.


There was one in the pass. You should have snapped it up. arty:


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I hadn't heard much about them at that point. Hindsight is 20/20 I guess. I would have been all over that thing. In time.....in time. I actually forgot about it. So I have seen one.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad to hear that I stumbled on to a cigar that seems to be well known on the forum.


----------



## CigarVolante (May 9, 2011)

I am smoking a Lou Rodriguez Edicion Premier right now and I do like it though it is right at the edge of being too strong for me which is more of an indictment of my flavor profile than the cigar. I am finding that I most enjoy those cigars that are in the medium to medium-full strength range so this would be at the top of my comfort range and this after a full meal and with lots of ice water later in the evening. This one was recommended to me by Doug Fiore of Cigar Journal and I agree with him that it is very tasty, one of the better cigars that I have smoked recently. I got lots of pepper flavors up front that mellowed later on. In the second third I got lots of leather and earthy flavors, some cocoa towards the end. I would recommend it.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds like a Cigar I will like as well, Like strong cigars these days. The local cigar shops here in my area don't carry anything new until it is old NEWS. Thanks for the heads up, wouldn't have known about them any other way.

James


----------



## CigarVolante (May 9, 2011)

I rep the Panacea Cigar line from Flat Bed Cigar Company and have been smoking those almost exclusively for six months after I picked up the line. I am trying some of the newer cigars just to stay current and am finding that most are stronger than I prefer including the Tatuaje Reserva and the EP Carillo New Wave Connecticut. I really enjoyed the San Latanos Oval though, which I found to be just slightly milder than the Rodriguez. Those two have been the best of the newer cigars that I have tried recently. I have about 300 cigars under humidity that I am starting to smoke again and find that I still some of my old favorites like the old style Ashton Cabinet, the Montecristo #2, The Pleides, Diamond Crown, and Greycliff. 

I am lucky, I guess, because I don't like any of them as well as the cigars that I represent which makes them a lot of fun to sell and to smoke. Watch for us in the coming year!

R


----------



## DonM (Feb 19, 2012)

Danny Rodriguez is the 3rd generation roller in this very small Key West operation, near the Old Customs House. They have 4 lines, I think. I was there last week and bought a few Black Label (maduro, medium-full, complex and flavorful) and Red Labels (medium) and like them a great deal. Didn't get the impression that they distribute, but are available directly 305-296-0167. Danny was rolling the day that I went in and I took a good deal of time to educate. Offered to brew a cup of cuban coffee and have a cigar with me, but, I was not able to devote the time.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I love to hear about new cigars, but I am a bit confused. Is this thread about Rodrigo Cigars or Rodriguez cigars? I've had the Rodrigo Robusto and it is a fine cigar. Smooth, balanced, great flavor, great burn...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> I love to hear about new cigars, but I am a bit confused. Is this thread about Rodrigo Cigars or Rodriguez cigars? I've had the Rodrigo Robusto and it is a fine cigar. Smooth, balanced, great flavor, great burn...


Rodrigo cant be found in key west as far as I know so I have to imagine the TS meant Rodriguez cigars which are probably a house blend for a shop down there.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Dread said:


> Rodrigo cant be found in key west as far as I know so I have to imagine the TS meant Rodriguez cigars which are probably a house blend for a shop down there.


That is what I thought. Where can I get the Rodrigos?


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome - Classic Smokes


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> I love to hear about new cigars, but I am a bit confused. Is this thread about Rodrigo Cigars or Rodriguez cigars? I've had the Rodrigo Robusto and it is a fine cigar. Smooth, balanced, great flavor, great burn...


When I started this thread I was talking about Rodriguez cigars in Key West. I also met Danny and had a great time learning about his product and his family business back in 2011. I have no complaints about learning about Rodrigo cigars but it was confusing to me too.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Definitely a good smoke. G4 Boutique, smoke it and you'll be hooked.

You can also purchase via their website:
Rodrigo Cigars

Not sure about the Maduro corona but I have no doubt they will be good.

ADDENDA: Oops sorry, wrong brand...


----------



## Lu Hefner (Oct 20, 2012)

Stopped in there last spring break and the owner, a great guy, smoked a cigar with my father and I. Very nice smoke and taste. Can't wait to visit again.


----------

